

Slfsrv – Create simple, cross-platform GUI applications - brent_noorda
https://github.com/BrentNoorda/slfsrv

======
robbrown451
Very cool in concept. It would be nice if it was really easy to package up and
deliver apps done this way (without end users having to jump through weird
hoops to allow it to run). They can be really tiny presumably since the web
server does so little (i.e. it isn't running node or anything).

One thing that seems missing is the ability to fetch files from other domains
(avoiding the cross origin issue). Can it somehow magically do this just using
XMLHttpRequest?

~~~
brent_noorda
Good idea. I'll add "fetch files from other domains" to the TODO list, as
either it's own call, or maybe do something like allowing
"[http://"](http://") protocols in the SLFSRV.read() method.

cross-origin issues would probably prevent some xmlhttprequest calls directly.
Meanwhile, here is one current hack you could use to read files from other
domains (although it assumes that "curl" is installed):

SLFSRV.exec( { program:'curl',
args:['curl','[https://news.ycombinator.com/'](https://news.ycombinator.com/')]
}, function(ret) { console.log(ret.stdout); } );

~~~
robbrown451
Sounds great. Yeah I had noticed that exec function might work. :)

I've downloaded the binary and am playing with it....holy crap I love this
thing. It's perfect for some stuff I'm currently working on. I'm glad it is so
simple, although I'm sure there are some things that could be added eventually
to make it a bit better. (sandboxing and various other permissions things come
to mind)

------
giancarlostoro
Maybe something to be used with Node-Webkit for those who want a full blown UI
powered by web technology.

~~~
walterbell
A comparison with [http://breach.cc](http://breach.cc) would also be useful.

~~~
giancarlostoro
That looks awesome, adding it to my list, thanks.

------
roderic
Nice job Brent

